# Last Crappie Trip



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

They where here and there and then not.. these crappie just before spawn are just not that dependable.. we had to work hard just to limit out. Glad we did stayed out a bit longer as we found the mother load of 14 plus inch crappie. 

It was a great season with 475 crappie over 10 inches caught.

6 yellow perch 

14 catfish

and 12 LGMouth released.










On to monster catfish.

Capt Mike


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

That's a monster... second from the lower right


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome job.


----------

